# Radeon Prophet 7500 dosen't work

## strubbldesign

Hello Everybody!

 *Quote:*   

> My Problem I that my 3D accelerator dosen't work!

 

 *Quote:*   

> System is: Gentoo 2005.0
> 
> Accelerator: Radeon Prophet 7500
> 
> Kernel: Linux-2.6.10-r6

 

I searched the handbook, tried everything! 

```
emerge ati-drivers, emerge ati-drivers-extra)
```

Can anyone of you help a noob

PLEEEZ!!!

----------

## corsair

how did you create your xorg.conf? there is a tiny tool from ati which can do this for you. IIRC it comes with that extra package of the drivers.

----------

## strubbldesign

I had some local help during the installation!

Where can i look for the xorg.conf?

----------

## strubbldesign

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      280   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "HEI"

        ModelName    "16de"

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## omnicloud

I don't see any resolutions set.

----------

## strubbldesign

I set the resolution bevore configuring the xorg.conf

its 1024x768x32@60

Can anyone of you help me with icq-support?? my account number is available for helping request;-)

ng Strubbldesign

----------

## death-knight

did you check out this site ?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

...and do the 

```
opengl-update ati
```

 ??

well if the system has problems with your current xorg.conf try disabling this line in the section "Modules":

```
Load  "glx"
```

 :Smile:  greetz, dk

----------

## strubbldesign

death lets meet in icq

----------

## drakos7

The Radeon 7500 uses the "radeon" driver and not the "ati" driver.

----------

## codergeek42

As drakos mentioned, you should use X.org's radeon driver with DRI and the in-kernel Radeon direct rendering manager. ATi's proprietary drivers only work with R200 (Radeon 8500) and later chips. Despite its name, the Radeon 7500 is R100-based.

----------

## strubbldesign

how can i do this with my kernel! i use 2.6.10-r6

can i get some icq help??

----------

## codergeek42

In your kernel configuration you should enable CONFIG_DRM and CONFIG_DRM_RADEON for the direct rendering manager and CONFIG_AGP (along with your appropriate AGP bridge chipset) if it's an AGP card:

```
Device Drivers -->

   Character Devices -->

      <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

                 <*> Your AGP bridge chipset

      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

                 <*> ATI Radeon
```

Then install your kernel, configure your bootloader to use it, and reboot. 

Then you need to make sure you compiled X.org with the opengl USE flag set. (A simple `emerge -pv xorg-x11` will show you this.) Then in the modules section of your xorg.conf you need to load the DRI and GLX modules:

```
Section "Module"

[...]

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection 

```

Your video card device section should use the radeon driver and you should set your AGP mode(1. 2. 4. or 8x) like the following:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon Card"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option      "AGPMode"       "2"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

EndSection
```

Enabling page-flipping usually improves performance but in some cases can cause DRI instabilities, so be careful. Also, with the newer X.org snapshots you might need to disable color-tiling:

```
          Option      "ColorTiling"    "false"
```

. See the radeon(4) man page for more detailed information about the available driver options. Then you'll need to add yourself to the video group to be able to use DRI:

```
# gpasswd -a <user> video
```

You may also want to add 

```
 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

 to the end of your xorg.conf but it may not be needed if you're in the video group. Once you get DRI working you should have something such as  *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: Yes
> 
> [...]
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20040929 AGP 2x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+ TCL

 (Your AGP and MMX/SSE/3DNow! settings may vary.)

Hope that helps!

----------

## drakos7

I used to compile the radeon module into the kernel (2.5.x days). Now I have it as a module so that I can use xorg-x11-6.8.99.x and DRI snapshots without having to always rebuild the whole kernel. You have a little more flexibility with it as a module.

----------

## codergeek42

 *drakos7 wrote:*   

> I used to compile the radeon module into the kernel (2.5.x days). Now I have it as a module so that I can use xorg-x11-6.8.99.x and DRI snapshots without having to always rebuild the whole kernel. You have a little more flexibility with it as a module.

 That's probably very true. Though, I've simply been compiling everything into my kernel statically unless it explicitly has to be a module (such as svgalib's helper kernel module or prior to my Radeon purchase, nVidia's proprietary hardware-acelerated video card drivers). I guess I'm just stubborn like that.  :Razz:   :Embarassed: 

----------

